# Deer at House



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Not my picture, but I thought it was kind of cool....  I believe it was taken in Cache Valley...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My wife and her friend had a deer looking at them through the window at bear lake this weekend, while I was out not catching fish. I guess the deer really are hungry because it was just watching them eat breakfast. Sad.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Nope that cant be cache valley, that guy is way too big. They dont grow that big up there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

.45, that's a good pic. It had my wife all sorts of tender. She kind of took over the pc at that point though. :? 

fixed blade-

Should've given it some venison. :wink: :wink: See how hungry it really was. :lol:


----------

